# Congress Webcast



## Jacki Loomis (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved watching the Congress on the Webcast and loved the quality of the Webcast. Thanks to the sponsors who helped pay for this service and to the pony exhibitors for putting on such a good show!

The timely results available on horseshowsonline.com really complimented the Webcast, it added to the show for me to be able to check class schedules and pony and/or exhibitor names and information.

Jacki Loomis

loomisfarm.net


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2010)

Jacki,

You are very welcome! Sponsoring the webcast was the best thing I ever did and I truely enjoyed it. Can't wait to order a few DVDs of my classes.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, Thank you to all of the sponsors that were able to make it possible in the first place!!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 10, 2010)

My connection was slow but if my kids stayed off xbox I was able to watch, it was such a treat and I want to thank everyone that donated thier hard earned money to support the webcast, it was greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Norlea (Aug 12, 2010)

Jacki Loomis said:


> Loved watching the Congress on the Webcast and loved the quality of the Webcast. Thanks to the sponsors who helped pay for this service and to the pony exhibitors for putting on such a good show!
> 
> The timely results available on horseshowsonline.com really complimented the Webcast, it added to the show for me to be able to check class schedules and pony and/or exhibitor names and information.
> 
> ...



The sponsors were delighted to be able to bring you the Congress live.... and more then willing to sponsor next year... the sponsors were....

Belinda Bagby

Ray & Vickie Tobin

Jeanne Bragaganini

Laurie & Andy Villalpando

Jackie & Stuff Tyler

Lea Dill

John & Cindy Cherry


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 12, 2010)

Norlea said:


> The sponsors were delighted to be able to bring you the Congress live.... and more then willing to sponsor next year... the sponsors were....
> 
> Belinda Bagby
> 
> ...


Lea,

There were several other sponsors as well.






It was definately a group effort and I was glad to give what I could to the cause.


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 13, 2010)

Great feed of great horses at a great show!





Thank you!

Had this been done _LAST_ year, there would now have been a pony or two in my barn.



I am sorry it was not done last year. Hoping to watch again in the future.


----------

